# Making small cell phone pictures bigger



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys. When I take pictures on my cell phone, they're fine. But once I send them to my email and save them to my computer, they are real small. Like I saved two pictures sent from my phone onto my computer, then uploaded them onto myspace. When you click on them on myspace, they are real small.

Is there any way to make them bigger? I don't think I have photo shop on this computer. can anyone give me tips? Thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 24, 2007)

What kind of phone do you have? Check to see if it has a resolution setting.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the Motorola W490. I checked the resolution and it has 4 settings: mine was on the largest.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 24, 2007)

that is weird.

do you set them as your wall paper on your cellphone

cos i know that shrinks them.


----------



## COBI (Nov 24, 2007)

My phone (razor) has the *ability* to take higher resolution picture (I went to the Motorola site to try to figure out how to "fix" mine), but for some reason, my cell company does NOT include that option in the phone's software.  Aggravating and I don't understand why they don't.  

I have friends who have the same phone through different carriers, and they have the setting option.  My sister has a different phone (and carrier) and when she forwards pics they are normal photo size unlike mine which are sent as sad thumbnails.... essentially pointless IMHO.

Oh, well, I like the other services/prices/plans at my current provider, so I won't switch over this inconvenience.

So, I guess my point is that there may not be anything you can do.


----------



## redambition (Nov 24, 2007)

even with photoshop, you can't really make photos or pictures larger.

when you try to make an image larger in photo editing SW, one of two things will happen:

1. the pixels get larger and the image becomes blocky and pixelated. this is because an image of say, 20 by 20 pixels will contain 400 pixels. a picture of the same thing at 40 x 40 pixels will contain 1600 pixels. if you make the smaller image the size of the larger one - there's no extra pixels so each pixel becomes larger to compensate. 

2. the image gets ruined due to "intelligent" pixel addition. photoshop is good with this - when you make an image larger in photoshop, it tries to add pixels rather than just expanding them. the result it that images get distorted.

the largest resolution setting on the W490 is 1.3 megapixels - this should give you an image size of 1280x960 pixels. this is quite a large image.. so the problem you are having soundss really weird! i would check what krista suggested - if using them as wallpaper on your phone shrinks them. it may be that if you try and send them as an MMS they will get shrunk as well.

the easiest way to test if it's working properly is to take a pic (of anything), then immediately upload it your computer and opening it to look at it. if it appears large, then it's probably the wallpaper or sending via MMS that does the shrinking. if the image is still small you'll need to contact your service provider or motorola.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_even with photoshop, you can't really make photos or pictures larger.

when you try to make an image larger in photo editing SW, one of two things will happen:

1. the pixels get larger and the image becomes blocky and pixelated. this is because an image of say, 20 by 20 pixels will contain 400 pixels. a picture of the same thing at 40 x 40 pixels will contain 800 pixels. if you make the smaller image the size of the larger one - there's no extra pixels so each pixel becomes larger to compensate. 

2. the image gets ruined due to "intelligent" pixel addition. photoshop is good with this - when you make an image larger in photoshop, it tries to add pixels rather than just expanding them. the result it that images get distorted.

the largest resolution setting on the W490 is 1.3 megapixels - this should give you an image size of 1280x960 pixels. this is quite a large image.. so the problem you are having soundss really weird! i would check what krista suggested - if using them as wallpaper on your phone shrinks them. it may be that if you try and send them as an MMS they will get shrunk as well.

the easiest way to test if it's working properly is to take a pic (of anything), then immediately upload it your computer and opening it to look at it. if it appears large, then it's probably the wallpaper or sending via MMS that does the shrinking. if the image is still small you'll need to contact your service provider or motorola._

 




HAHA 
WOW GUYS. 
you're going to hate me.
I was right clicking on the thumbnail and saving them liked that. No wonder why they were so small. once I downloaded and saved to my computer they were much bigger.






Thanks everyone for all your help anyways. Someone please close this topic lol


----------



## redambition (Nov 25, 2007)

not a problem - glad to see it was an easy issue to fix!

technology can be so finicky sometimes. i just bought a new digital camera and the first three times i tried to put the photos on my computer i stuffed it up badly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so different to the way the my old one did it.

i also edited my post - now that i've had a nap and i'm a bit more refreshed i saw that my maths was oh so wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a 40x40 image has 1600 pixels, not 800. sorry for that dodgy info.


----------



## goink (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_My phone (razor) has the *ability* to take higher resolution picture (I went to the Motorola site to try to figure out how to "fix" mine), but for some reason, my cell company does NOT include that option in the phone's software.  Aggravating and I don't understand why they don't.  

I have friends who have the same phone through different carriers, and they have the setting option.  My sister has a different phone (and carrier) and when she forwards pics they are normal photo size unlike mine which are sent as sad thumbnails.... essentially pointless IMHO.

Oh, well, I like the other services/prices/plans at my current provider, so I won't switch over this inconvenience.

So, I guess my point is that there may not be anything you can do._

 
Your cellular phone company probably locked that function. Don't ask me why... They're evil and want to make more money?
It annoys the heck out of me also.
The only way is the unlock the phone. However, if you do so by a third party, the warranty will be voided (<-- this is the typical case). Double check with your provider.


----------

